# Tear A Way Applique Material



## sewwhat (Dec 29, 2010)

I just read an article in a trade magazine about new materials that can be used for applique designs that tear away after the tack down stitch is done. I could not find a source for this type material. Can someone shed any light on this.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Easy Applique from:
Data-Stitch, Inc.
Data Stitch, Inc. - suppliers of embroidery machines, supplies and software for personal and commercial users. 
113 Dennis Junction Rd.
Weatherford, 　TX 　76088
(817) 594-9577

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r1ilu25ncU


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is the video of it on YouTube.  
Roos EZ Applique Slideshow.wmv  



It is called Roos EZ Applique. It is supposed to be by Data Stitch but it isn't listed on their website at all. I guess you would have to call them.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is another video of it used on a cap at the NBM show in Ft Worth. It tells you where to find it on the video. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-cs_2F-iKE&feature=related[/media]


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we got ours at nbm in long beach in january.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Just talked with Data Stitch, the material is in the process of being sold to another company for distribution, and it will be a couple of weeks before its available. The lady said when the deal with the other company is complete, it will be posted on the Data Stitch web site.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

good deal. we have a crapload of this stuff in the shop from the show. i would hate to push it just to not be able to sell it again.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

While the new stuff looks interesting, I have one question, what keeps the interior of the applique from coming loose or torn away also?


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

binki said:


> good deal. we have a crapload of this stuff in the shop from the show. i would hate to push it just to not be able to sell it again.


Where do you buy it? What about the question of it not bunching up underneath where there are no stitches.
Thanks!


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

RNK Distributing They are the new distributors for the applique material. Their dealers have not received the product as yet so pricing is not known. At least its a start tho


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

I called the other place today but she had to call back to get the information. I don't understand how they are promoting it on you tube, but there is no way to get it. It seems strange to me, cart before the horse kind of thing.
I went to the site you told me but do not see anything there yet either.
Thanks!


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I getting my first embroidery machine this week. I'm very interested to know what this material feels like and if it holds up in the washing machine.

I have some t-shirts with letters on the front, and the center of the letters are applique with embroidered borders. I want to duplicate this style, but not have to do any cutting by hand.


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

Did you find out where to order it?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We will look for this at the ISS in Long Beach in a few weeks.


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks! Let me know-I am on the East Coast!


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

propsuper said:


> While the new stuff looks interesting, I have one question, what keeps the interior of the applique from coming loose or torn away also?


This is the question I have as well. Why wouldn't the middle just fall out in the washing machine. Though I hope it turns out to be an awesome product, because if it is I will definitely use it.


----------



## ladybugg (Feb 2, 2008)

Has anyone got any more information yet on the tear away for applique? Im on the east coast.


----------

